# Snow Trtc ST4 for saleI am selling my '78 ST4 Snow Trac for sale #2116.  Both sets of



## steveantell

I am selling my '78 ST4 Snow Trac for sale #2116.  Both sets of gear wheels and sprockets have been replaced; new foam filled tires (except one), new front & rear tires; rebuilt clutch, carb., steering band/arm assembly; engine tuned, fluids changed, good glass, tracks adjusted ready for winter.

This is a great cat, runs well.  It is perfect for someone looking to restore an ST4 without to much work and expense; needs only some body work, paint, brakes and new belts.  Do have a truck transport service I have used in the past & is not too expensive to ship. Have switching over to a Super Imp 1450 for I am needing to set nordic track and pull a drag.

$10,000   See for complete set of pictures.  http://s630.photobucket.com/albums/uu28/steveantell/ST4/


----------



## 300 H and H

And this Snow Trac is where?

Cann't seem to find any location listed....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

interesting grousers can you tell us if they are home built?


----------



## steveantell

My Snow Trac is located in N.E. Oregon.  Yes, the grousers were made from 1" square hardened stock.  Does well in snow.


----------



## 300 H and H

steveantell,

So what do you think this machine restored would be worth? 

Does it have an hour meter, as most older ones do, and how many hours are showing?

I know an interested buyer, who will want to know..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## 300 H and H

Also,

Where are the brakes? 

I hope they come with the deal.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## teledawg

300 H and H said:


> Also,
> 
> Where are the brakes?
> 
> I hope they come with the deal.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
Maybe not... http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=45705


----------



## steveantell

Kirk,

The hour meter reads about 1-1,200.   I can check to get an exact number.  No, the brakes are missing, though the emergency brake works.

What is it worth after it is restored?  I am not trying to be trite, but "whatever one is willing to pay for it" as a previous member has said regarding cats.  I suspect a well restored machine would be worth $16-20K. You can check the selling price of past well restored machines.
Steve


----------



## 300 H and H

Thanks for the information Steve,

The original grousers available with it? For a Snow Trac to fetch the kind of money your talking about it would have to very original....And the orginal grousers are not an easy or cheap find.....

If the parking brakes work, the front hubs are drums? Just no brake wheel cylinders inside? Have you checked inside these hubs? Just wondering if the older two band brakes are not the same hubs and brake assemblies, and could be retrofitted?

Also the reinforcements for the center beam (leaf springs attach to) would have to be cut off, and the centerbeam perhaps replaced, not easily done as it is a one piece tube welded into the rest of the frame. This would be mostly labor of course.

The inside of the cab is pretty nice though. Wish mine had the roof hatch!! And like every one you see the front sheet metal heat shelding under the hood is gone. Rarely see pictures of them intact.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## SnowtracUSA

I wonder how much a new machine or completely restored machine would be in todays dollars ?


----------



## 300 H and H

in 1978, this machine was in the $30K range....

On the forum it states some where that they didn't really cost that much, but they could charge that here because the only other competitive machine cost that much back in the day. Speculation was they were roughly half that amount for the dealers cost to buy, or around $16K.

In todays dollars, a whole lot more, maybe 3-4 times as much?
Don't know for sure as this changes daily....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## newhampshirefarms

I can vouch that it runs nice. Here's a video taken of it running last January: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiG_J8z8glU"]1974 Aktiv Sno-Trac Trail Groomer Grooming Snow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## redsqwrl

74' or 78'

Just to recap. did this machine have brakes when you had it.

Mike


----------



## newhampshirefarms

I might have guessed the year wrong, it could be a 78...but I had for some reason thought it was a 74 at the time. I don't recall any working brakes as of when I drove it last January. I'm not sure what has been done to it since though. It was a fun machine to drive.


----------



## redsqwrl

Is this Out east yet?

I see it is in oregon.


----------



## northerndave

If anybody has any history on the chassis mods to the main center crossmember... I'm interested in learning why this was done...

The chains and all..


----------



## newhampshirefarms

redsqwrl said:


> Is this Out east yet?
> 
> I see it is in oregon.



It was in NH when I owned it. The buyer trucked it out to Oregon last January. As far as I know, it's still there.


----------



## 300 H and H

The chains I believe are to keep the boggie trucks from flipping over in rough terrain. These later models don't have shock absorbers to keep them upright. The two band tracked machines have shocks, hence don't need the chains.

The midbeam has apparently been broken (maybe on both sides?)and repaired and reinforced with the tranglated pieces added to stiffen it. The mid beam is known to break, but this is an unusual repair, as most drive a 2" square pipe inside of the midbeam to fix them.

at least that is my understanding...

Regards, Kirk


----------

